# Fracino Classic vs Cherb big difference?



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm considering upgrading from my gaggia classic it would be nice to steam at the same time as pulling a shot plus the added steam power

I'd really like a cherub nice size tank fed probably the next logical jump but I'm not sure my £300 budget would push to a good second hand machine

but the fracino classic 1 group comes up quite often on ebay for around £200 the pump and boiler look heavy duty on this machine

is the classic a better machine than the cherub if so why?

i might be persuaded to opt for the classic just not sure how big it would look in my small kitchen im not in a rush and I'm happy to consider other machines within my budget or a project machine

thanks James


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Classic is more of a commercial machine and from memory, will have a large boiler to run. In addition, if it is on ebay for £200 you can guarantee it has had a hard life. One of the reasons that the forum buys and sells so much between members, is that we trust each other. Knowing a machines background can go a long way towards not having constant expensive repairs. Cherubs are sold on here and often around the £350 mark depending on age and use etc. Definitely a more friendly domestic machine!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Fracino Classic has no tank.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks guys think Ill wait and save a few more penny's for a decent cherub off a member if possible still very happy with the gaggia classic for now

cheers James


----------

